# Is It Normal Always Wants Be Under Something??



## Fst2011 (Jun 6, 2014)

From what I read, I think it's normal but thought it best to ask here. So my Nikki, loves...loves to always be under blankets, towels, pillows, etc... Even if it's really hot, so hot that I wonder how can she breath. It was so bad in the beginning, that she would sleep under couch pillows and almost got crushed. Now everyone knows to check before sitting down.

Anyhow, how normal is this or is this just her being wacky?

Thanks again
Lisa


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Just sounds like her being awkward haha. Unless she has some kind of phobia?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chihuahua LOVE to burrow......


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

jan896 said:


> Chihuahua LOVE to burrow......


I wish mine did! I always cover my girls at night but they lool up at me like I'm crazy!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know if it's normal or not, but it's normal here at our house.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel is always in a lap unless it's bedtime! He sleeps in a carrier with blankets. Quite frequently when I get him up, he is buried in his blankets! It's so cute! And at when he goes to bed, he always rearranges his blankets!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes! Odie is a major burrower and most of the chis I've met are too. She will come out if she gets too hot though. We always leave a blanket out on the couch for her and it she can't get under it, she'll whine until someone helps her and then she's happy as a clam.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu is a major burrower also. I'm glad I read that it seems to be a chihuahua trait, or I would have fought Lulu to the death over it because I would have thought she was suffocating lots of times. lol She sleeps with us, and I can't tell you how many times I find her sound asleep under my pillow or very deep at the bottom of the bed squooshed under the heaviest blankets. On occasion she comes out "to breathe," but goes back under very shortly.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Kerri is crazy about burrowing! I am only worried about it when we are camping and she crawls all the way into the bottom of my sleeping bag! Hubbie is convinced she won't actually suffocate but it worries me. The chis have a burrow bed that both of them love Nova always sleeps deep in the back of that. I bet if she was braver she would burrow other places too but she likes having an easy "escape route."


----------

